# Fat accumulation in summer sausage



## rfro (Aug 12, 2012)

Made my first summer sausage Friday.  Used half venison half beef trimmings, generic sausage seasonings, and LEM's large mahogany fibrous casings.  Did not use a stuffer, just dropped meat in, and did my best to get rid of air pockets.  Wasn't perfect when complete, but didn't take much time and I haven't invested in a decent stuffer yet.  Tied the ends so tight that nothing was able to leak out.  Should I have tied loosely so some fat juice could during the smoke?  Not the prettiest sausage, but it tasted great!  Oh yeah, used apple wood.  Thanks for any advice!!













photo1.JPG



__ rfro
__ Aug 12, 2012


















photo2.JPG



__ rfro
__ Aug 12, 2012


















photo3.JPG



__ rfro
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## jarhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you hang them to smoke or lay them flat?

I hang mine and prick the bottom a couple times with my ThermaPen.

Plus I use a binder in mine.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 12, 2012)

You shouldn't be losing fat like that.

Did you get a good bind?

Any fat smear?

Temp(s) and smoke schedule?

Have you checked your therms for accuracy?


~Martin


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 12, 2012)

U shouldnt have to use a binder!

How hot was your smoker set!

Have never pricked casings to loose fat!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like your fat cut in was a tad to high, Temps to high causing a fat-out of the meat. Air pockets cause fat to cavitate in the pocket.

What were your starting and ending temps?

Still good job on your 1st

This is what your looking for.













DSCF0024.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## rfro (Aug 12, 2012)

Did not use a binder unless cure acts as a binder (what's a good binder??)

Hung upright in the smoker but horizontal in the ice bath is probably why the fat settled on the side.

I smoked this in my smokehouse build... so not as easy as just setting a temp and walking away.  I use charcoal and smoked for approx 4 hours up to 160 degrees internal temp.  Smoker thermometer on door mostly read 150, but clearly it's hotter inside.  I need to order a temp probe that I can monitor the cooking area & meat.  I was aiming for 190 degrees, but it's very possible it was too hot.  That must be the cause?

Again I'm showing my ignorance... what is fat smear?

Thanks guys!! The help is much appreciated.


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 12, 2012)

what temps as other have asked, Looks to me like you got it hot and it fatted out.


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 13, 2012)

i very seldom ever go over 185 and IT of 152


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2012)

I never exceed 170-175. If it takes longer to IT between 149-152 thats fine.


----------



## rfro (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like I got her too hot... I'm sure I was over 175. I just ordered the Maverick thermometer.  From now on I just need to hit 150 IT and I'm good to go?

Thanks all.  I'll post qview of my eventual redemption...


----------



## meat magician (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had that same problem too. I think first my fat to venison ratio was too high. I use 20 lbs venison and 5 lbs hog jowl and  got the same results as you. The next time I went 22.5 / 2.5 and had a better result but stil had some pockets of fat. Also I was using a new smoker and having a hard time keeping the temps lower on the cooker. I believe the recipe called for 1 hr @ 150* no smoke- 2hrs @ 170* with smoke and 180* for 3 hrs or internal temp of 156*. I could not keep my smoker below 190 for any part of the cook, with the top vent open, the side dampers almost closed and the door slightly propped open.


----------



## couger78 (Sep 19, 2012)

If temps get* too hot* for *too long*, you get results that look like this—Some ruined venison/elk SS:













Ven_SS_ruined.jpg



__ couger78
__ Sep 19, 2012






Wrinkled casings, pooling fat both beneath the hanging meat AND within the casings. Meat will be crumbly & have larger pockets or areas of pooled rendered fat.

Pretty gross stuff...but my *big pup* reaps the benefits....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kevin













Lola_bone.jpg



__ couger78
__ Sep 19, 2012


----------

